# The Princess Bride, $1.95



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

The Princess Bride, by William Goldman- $1.95

I love this book, I consider it a modern classic. It is a great adventure style fantasy novel, and it was the basis of the movie The Princess Bride which I enjoy just as much.

The fancy link tool isn't working well for me, but you all should check it out. Definitely worth the two dollars in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm currently on my THIRD paperback copy of this novel.  See my "Favorite novels" thread.  Goldman is my favorite living novelist.... who no longer writes novels.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm currently on my THIRD paperback copy of this novel. See my "Favorite novels" thread. Goldman is my favorite living novelist.... who no longer writes novels.


I also have a paperback version, but I thought it would be good (especially at that price) to buy an extra for the Kindle. I'm also sad that Goldman stopped writing novels. While I enjoy his screenplays and think he does well by being in the movie business I think it was a real shame that he gave up being a novelist for it. I'm glad there are other people on this board who loved this book! Hopefully the people that haven't read it will check it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

$1.95...........That's INCONCEIVABLE!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I owned The Princess Bride before there was stew.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you so much for that info!  I just one-clicked that puppy.  What a deal for $1.95!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

My name is Inigo Montoya and you killed my father!  Prepare to DIE!!

I loved the movie - now I get to read the book!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> $1.95...........That's INCONCEIVABLE!!!!


"I do not think that word means what you think it means."

I just LOVE to quote that movie.

Thank you, thank you, thank you for this info. I've already clicked it and am staring at the screen waiting for it to pop up. .............. Darn, once again I had to go to content manager and move a book from Amazon to Kindle. Wonder why that happens even when my whispernet is on before I order.

Now to start reading.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great price!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

"I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!"

This is one of the few movies I've purchased for my ipod. Buying the book now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie--
> 
> I'm not sure why you're having this problem...do you wait a bit before checking to see if it's downloaded? Leslie or anyone, can you help Gertie?


Hm, not familiar with this problem. Are you sure you're choosing the option to send it wirelessly to your Kindle when you buy it?

L


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

My kids quote the movie back and forth to each other (occasionally I get to join in). I think they have most of the dialog memorized.

Hope wife doesn't notice the charge on the card. 

So many good books ... so few dollars.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

> Darn, once again I had to go to content manager and move a book from Amazon to Kindle. Wonder why that happens even when my whispernet is on before I order.


You can also go to the menu and click on "check for new content" or some such, I don't have my kindle handy to check for sure.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Gertiekindle


Did you check for  R.O.U.S.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

You folks are in for a treat.  The book is ten times funnier than the movie.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so stoked... We (me, hubby & kids) discovered the movie back in 1988 when one of my son's friends suggested it to me as a "must see" for my son's 16th birthday dinner/movie night. The whole family has been _Princess _ Bride crazy ever since! All 4 of us have the movie on VHS and DVD and I have given it as a gift many times. I can't wait to own the book... oh yeah, I don't have to wait... hehehe


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, you're really old, BJ!
> 
> Betsy, ducking and running!


As you'll find out in the book, there has _always_ been stew. When the first proto-mammal clambered out of the primordial sea to find out if it could breathe on land... it had stew for supper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> As you'll find out in the book, there has _always_ been stew. When the first proto-mammal clambered out of the primordial sea to find out if it could breathe on land... it had stew for supper.


So, if you've been around since before "always", does that make you, like, a god? (To quote Bill Murray in _Groundhog Day_, "not THE God, just a god.) This could explain your hairdressing skills

Looking forward to it, I already bought and downloaded it.

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for this link! I can't tell you how many times I've watched the movie. Now I'll enjoy the book which I'm sure will be even better than the movie! And the movie was great!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I am, in fact, "a" god.  (Small "g.")  I rank somewhere below Anoia, the Goddess of Small Things That Get Stuck in Drawers.  (Her emblem is a spatula.)


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I just bought it too - I absolutely love the movie and books are almost aways better than the movie so this will be a real treat.

These boards are costing me a lot of money right now - I seem to have no willpower against a good recommendation. 

Susan
(currently reading The Book Thief, the Seattle Times, and Newsweek)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I am, in fact, "a" god. (Small "g.") I rank somewhere below Anoia, the Goddess of Small Things That Get Stuck in Drawers. (Her emblem is a spatula.)


So, does that make LuckyRainbow a goddess? or a consort or something?

I'm glad to know about Anoia (LOL!) I may have to sacrifice a wooden spoon to Anoia.



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, does that make LuckyRainbow a goddess? or a consort or something?
> 
> I'm glad to know about Anoia (LOL!) I may have to sacrifice a wooden spoon to Anoia.
> 
> ...


Nahhhh.... she's just this gal, you know.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, does that make LuckyRainbow a goddess? or a consort or something?
> 
> I'm glad to know about Anoia (LOL!) I may have to sacrifice a wooden spoon to Anoia.
> 
> ...


No, she is a saint!! LOL

OK, that was mean... sorry BJ... I just had to pick on you a little bit today!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I was going to start La Malinche after I finish Dreams of My Father but now I might have to flip a coin who goes next - La Malinche or Bride......  hmmm.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Angela said:


> No, she is a saint!! LOL
> 
> OK, that was mean... sorry BJ... I just had to pick on you a little bit today!


Well played! No offense taken. And she IS a saint, other than that one thing she does.....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well played! No offense taken. And she IS a saint, other than that one thing she does.....


LOL... I am not gonna ask what that is... I can't be mean to the person who is responsible for helping me with naming _Kindle with no name_!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You folks are in for a treat. The book is ten times funnier than the movie.


It starts out with the 30th Anniversary Introduction which by itself is hilarious (Her dress is on fire!!!). Then goes to the 25th Anniversary Introduction and supposedly a chapter of _Buttercup's Baby_ is at the end. I haven't even gotten into the book and already I'm loving it.

Tessa, thanks for the suggestion. I shall certainly check to see if any R.O.U.S.s are lurking around ... _but I don't think they exist_. I _do _know the secrets of the Fire Swamp.

Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Never read it, never saw the movie.  Y'all have convinced me to give it a whirl, as your comments make it sound like my cup o' tea...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Anybody want a peanut?


No more rhyming now. I mean it!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Yay I'm so glad so many people are going to read it for the first time! I think I'm going to reread it now, LOL. 

Btw, thanks for editing my post to put in the link Betsy. I don't know why I couldn't figure it out. I'll have to try again sometime.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just ordered it up for my daughter...and probably I'll read it too. Thanks for the link!

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Never read it, never saw the movie. Y'all have convinced me to give it a whirl, as your comments make it sound like my cup o' tea...


You won't regret it... I can guarantee that!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that a money back guarantee from one Texan to another?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Is that a money back guarantee from one Texan to another?


Of course. I can't imagine anyone not loving _Princess Bride_!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I just finished Absolute Power by Baldacci (it was great!) and I think this must be my next read.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

OK, so I saw the movie WAY back...  I was something like 15 months pregnant with my daughter at the time (at least it seemed like that long!), and I was SO crabby!  My sister and Dad kept laughing so loudly, that I couldn't hear what was happening in the movie!  I mean, I thought some parts were funny, but for the most part I remember my mom and I looking at each other and just shrugging our shoulders!

I'm definitely going to give the book a whirl.  Thanks for posting the link!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would climb the Cliffs of Insanity to read this Again!
Thanks for the reminder!
(So much for Passage to India  and the book club over on MobileRead!)

Hey, we should start a book club here!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Bad...very bad...you guys are costing me a small fortune here!!!! 

Steph H...the movie is hysterical, you'll enjoy it *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the movie on DVD - it is one of my all time favorites.  I want to watch it again after this thread but I have decided I must read the book first - then I can watch the movie as a reward.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Whoa! The Princess Bride is now on the "Movers and Shakers" list at #15. It has gone up in sales 504%.

Go us!


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

There is something you don't know...I am not left handed!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> There is something you don't know...I am not left handed!


There's something YOU don't know: neither am I!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> There's something YOU don't know: neither am I!!


And there's something you don't know ... never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line ... hahaha, haha hck... thud


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Amazing price and something I'd definitely recommend.

However, does this version have all of the annoying side chapters with Goldman talking about his fat son, the fictitious "Morgenstern version" of the book, and other such unwanted intrusions upon the main story? I found the Goldman stuff extremely annoying and distracting in my paperback copy. Sorry if I sound like an old scrooge, but that's the way I felt.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> Amazing price and something I'd definitely recommend.
> 
> However, does this version have all of the annoying side chapters with Goldman talking about his fat son, the fictitious "Morgenstern version" of the book, and other such unwanted intrusions upon the main story? I found the Goldman stuff extremely annoying and distracting in my paperback copy. Sorry if I sound like an old scrooge, but that's the way I felt.


I haven't gotten that far, yet. He does talk about the fictitious Morgenstern Museum and Florin City in the 25th Anniversary Introduction which is in the front of this version. He almost has me believing there is an S. Morgenstern and Fezzik and Westley et al.

Ironically, another board finally convinced me to buy the paperback, but then I got my Kindle and didn't get around to reading it. I just got the Kindle version and decided to pass the paperback on for a Christmas gift. Spread the love.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

The Goldman "intrusions" as well as the entire prologue about trying to get a copy of the book for his son's birthday are integral parts of the book and contained in every version I've read.

And they're hilarious.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> Amazing price and something I'd definitely recommend.
> 
> However, does this version have all of the annoying side chapters with Goldman talking about his fat son, the fictitious "Morgenstern version" of the book, and other such unwanted intrusions upon the main story? I found the Goldman stuff extremely annoying and distracting in my paperback copy. Sorry if I sound like an old scrooge, but that's the way I felt.


I guess everyone feels differently. I actually enjoyed those parts, I think it adds to a lot of the comedy and charm in the novel.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

My dad brought this paperback from a business trip home for my older brother about 20 years ago. My bro never touched it and I was intrigued by the teaser on the back cover that read:

"What happens when the most beautiful girl in the world marries that most handsome man in the world and he turns out to be a son of a bitch?"

. . . or something like that.

I picked it up and read it. This was before the movie came out. I loved it and have read it many times since. Whenever someone asks me what my favorite book is, this book is the answer. I checked for it on Kindle about a week-and-a-half ago and found this great deal. Bought it on the spot. Still have my old beat up paperback copy though.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I went to Amazon and found the book but the author was different.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Dori said:


> I went to Amazon and found the book but the author was different.


Did it show the author as "S. Morgenstern?" If so, that's the right book.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I found the link here and ordered it.  It was the right book.  I am confuzzled as usual.  May find time to read it by 2010.  My list is getting long.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> I found the link here and ordered it. It was the right book. I am confuzzled as usual.


That's the whole point. There is no S. Morgenstern. I keep having to remind myself of that while I'm reading the book because Goldman is so clever about it.

I've finally gotten past Goldman's two introductions (fun to read, as well) and am into the book itself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Is everybody aware that Goldman wrote a second (and inferior to the brilliance of the first one) S. Morgenstern book?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Not me, but then I am a literary nitwit.

Not to mention Kindle nitwit.

Not to mention computer  nitwit.  etc etc etc


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Is everybody aware that Goldman wrote a second (and inferior to the brilliance of the first one) S. Morgenstern book?


No, I didn't know that. Checking it out ... it's only 128 pages and not available on Kindle.

Inferior to The Princess Bride may mean it's still a good book. Good, but not brilliant?

I think I'll go back and request it on Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

It's fast and... pleasant.  But was a major disappointment.  (I say this as someone who has read almost everything Goldman has ever written.  Given that he's my favorite living author, he set his own bar pretty damn high.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Not me, but then I am a literary nitwit.
> 
> Not to mention Kindle nitwit.
> 
> Not to mention computer nitwit. etc etc etc


Oh, Dori, you're such a clown!

Betsy


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd seen that book before but haven't read it. 

What is the best Goldman novel, after the Princess Bride?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

B


Snapcat said:


> I'd seen that book before but haven't read it.
> 
> What is the best Goldman novel, after the Princess Bride?


Boys and Girls Together
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.0.html
Also, Marathon Man is excellent. And Magic. And The Color of Light. And Heat. And Tinsel.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, this book is nothing like I expected.  Where are the shrieking eels?  (obviously, this takes place after sharks but before shrieking eels)

So, I'm totally divorcing myself from the movie and reading the book as it's own, individual masterpiece.  I love the backstory of Domingo Montoya and Yeste.  I love Goldman's descriptions of the greatest ... whatever.  The characters are much more grounded than they were in the movie (which also stands as it's own, individual masterpiece).  

This is the only book I'm going to be reading until I finish it.  I know what happened in the movie, but the book is coming from a whole different perspective.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Gertie: I _told_ you it was ten times funnier than the movie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gertie: I _told_ you it was ten times funnier than the movie.


I shall never doubt again.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> This is the only book I'm going to be reading until I finish it. I know what happened in the movie, but the book is coming from a whole different perspective.


That is how I feel, too, Gertie... I have put all other reading (except for the boards, hehe) on hold until I finish _Princess Bride_. As much as our family is into the movie, I don't know how I never knew about this book!! Guess I was too busy raising kids and working at the time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> That is how I feel, too, Gertie... I have put all other reading (except for the boards, hehe) on hold until I finish _Princess Bride_. As much as our family is into the movie, I don't know how I never knew about this book!! Guess I was too busy raising kids and working at the time!


On other forums, people would be constantly touting the book to those of us who had just seen the movie. The movie was so perfect, I just didn't want to spoil it by reading the book. Oh, how I missed out. But I'm making up for lost time now.

I took my mother to the library today and while she browsed amongst the large-prints, I got all comfy with The Princess Bride. I really didn't want to move when it was time to leave.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> So, I'm totally divorcing myself from the movie and reading the book as it's own, individual masterpiece.


I completely agree. I love, love the movie- but I also love the book. I like to think of them as both amazing for different ways. It is rare that I enjoy a movie made from a book as much as the original source material.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

In this case the book came first.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> In this case the book came first.


LOL yeah I am aware, but I guess I'm pretty sleepy because I totally meant to type the opposite! Hahaha thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> In this case the book came first.


And I'm so glad I saw the movie first. I didn't even know it was a book until a couple of years ago.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.princessbridegame.com/ looks awful and it's rated "E" but I'm still thinking of buying it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just finished and I'm so sad it's ended.  I found Goldman's comments throughout the book to be the best parts.  (Sorry about that, Helen).  

I think my favorite scene was when Inigo stomped on the highly poisonous speckled green spider.  That was just a laugh-out-loud moment for me.  

Was Buttercup's Baby part of the original edition?  Again, brilliantly done.

On to The Colour of Magic, which I'm already loving.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just started reading it. 

Finished the 30th anniversary introduction and  am on the 25th anniversary introduction, so don't be revealing too much about the book, please!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Was Buttercup's Baby part of the original edition? Again, brilliantly done.


No. It didn't show up until the 25th Anniversary edition.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

This was recommended to me on another thread - and lo and behold I find all these comments! I have seen bits and pieces of the movie (I remember Carol Kane and Billy Crystal) and a lot of sword fighting on a mountainside - but am so psyched to get into this book! I just finished a great book that had me bawling my eyes out for the last two chapters (Dewey, about a library cat) and am ready for some fun! Can't wait to understand what all of these one-liners mean...









Dewey the cat book


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Darn it! Now I have to go buy the Kindle book.

I have seen the movie many, many times, but never knew there was a book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Darn it! Now I have to go buy the Kindle book.
> 
> I have seen the movie many, many times, but never knew there was a book.


The book is a completely different animal from the movie and I loved them both. I have a feeling I'll be reading the book just about as often as I watch the movie.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay ---- how did the Cover picture of Dewey appear in my post?  I didn't do it....spooky..... 

...nevermind... i see that Betsy put it in, whew!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Despite my objections to Goldman's silliness, his unwanted interjections, and the circus of the Morgenstern hoax, I bit the bullet and downloaded this again. I was in the mood for it, and for two bucks, I'm willing to give it another shot to see if I enjoy it more this time. The warm reception here encouraged me. Besides, I have no idea what I did with my paperback.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My plan today is to read... on the Kindle, not the computer!! I am only allowing myself 15 minutes to check a couple of threads then I am outa here!! I want to go sit outside in the sunshine and read a while. Take advantage of the beautiful weather while we still have it!! _The Princess Bride _ awaits!!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK I have never read this but ya'll have talked me in to get it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Spoiler



Ah Ha! Another convert, our plan is working perfectly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Ha! Another convert, our plan is working perfectly.


Hmmm. Didn't know this was a covert operation, but I'll keep your (our) secret.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Betsy, that makes it even funnier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Thanks Betsy, that makes it even funnier.


We try to help! I thought it was time to have the cover again and your post was perfect.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tc said:


> OK I have never read this but ya'll have talked me in to get it.


You won't regret it!! And if you do, you can blame it on Bacardi Jim!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Angela said:


> You won't regret it!! And if you do, you can blame it on Bacardi Jim!!


*in deepest _basso profundo_* Why's everybody always pickin' on me?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *in deepest _basso profundo_* Why's everybody always pickin' on me?


You make it so easy... and you let us!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Angela said:


> ... and you let us!!


That's what they said at the _last_ forum, until........ link


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

ROFLOL!!! My first today!! It scared Harley, too!! lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *in deepest _basso profundo_* Why's everybody always pickin' on me?


Awwww, Charlie Brown, cuz you're such a clown.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay.... I couldn't stand all of you enjoying this book without me so I just clicked the link here too and now own another Kindle book.  But, for $1.95 I don't hardly even feel like I "splurged".... I feel like I just got a HUGE bargain from the way all of you love this book.  Not something I would have ever chosen on my own... I love the way KindleBoards is expanding my reading horizon!!!  Thanks, All!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Okay.... I couldn't stand all of you enjoying this book without me so I just clicked the link here too and now own another Kindle book. But, for $1.95 I don't hardly even feel like I "splurged".... I feel like I just got a HUGE bargain from the way all of you love this book. Not something I would have ever chosen on my own... I love the way KindleBoards is expanding my reading horizon!!! Thanks, All!!!!


That is one of the many things I enjoy most about Kindleboards, being introduced to new authors. I am reading types of books I've never read before! I also have The Princess Bride waiting on me but like you said, "a huge BARGAIN."


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I just finished it - it was wonderful.  Thanks again to the Kindleboarders who recommended this one.  I have loved the movie for years, but I felt like the book gave me more of all my favorite characters.

Susan


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

So glad you enjoyed, Susan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I just finished it - it was wonderful. Thanks again to the Kindleboarders who recommended this one. I have loved the movie for years, but I felt like the book gave me more of all my favorite characters.
> 
> Susan


I never thought the movie could be improved upon, which why I resisted the book for so long. Happily, I was totally wrong.

Glad you enjoyed the book, Susan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Princess Bride will be on Bravo Thursday, Dec 4 at 9 PM, for anyone interested...

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Princess Bride will be on Bravo Thursday, Dec 4 at 9 PM, for anyone interested...
> 
> Betsy


Do you subscribe to TV Guide??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Do you subscribe to TV Guide??


No, LOL! I was browsing my digital TV guide looking for something else and it caught my eye! Always on the lookout for something of interest to our Kindleboard members.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, LOL! I was browsing my digital TV guide looking for something else and it caught my eye! Always on the lookout for something of interest to our Kindleboard members.
> 
> Betsy


lol... it just made me chuckle cause I had just seen a post from you about the Harry Potter marathon!! hehe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know, they just both happened to be close to each other in the digital guide, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Gotta love the onscreen guides.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the digital guides!

I think I'm the only person on the board who has neither seen the movie or read the book (_The Princess Bride_). I may record it on Thursday....

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know how close any of you are to Austin, TX, but we have some locally-owned theatres here that do some "different" things from time to time.  They are called Alamo Drafthouse and it's basically set up so you can have dinner and a movie.  Alternate rows of seats have been removed to have long tables put in.
Anyway... they seem to have a thing for the Princess Bride.  I have seen the quote-along version of it and it's amazing to have the whole theatre saying the dialog along with you.  It does pop up on their schedule from time to time and is usually a sold-out show.  So if you happen to be in the area, it's something you might watch for.
(on a side note, I also saw the Labyrinth sing-along quote-along and it rocked!)
Andra


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I don't know how close any of you are to Austin, TX, but we have some locally-owned theatres here that do some "different" things from time to time. They are called Alamo Drafthouse and it's basically set up so you can have dinner and a movie. Alternate rows of seats have been removed to have long tables put in.
> Anyway... they seem to have a thing for the Princess Bride. I have seen the quote-along version of it and it's amazing to have the whole theatre saying the dialog along with you. It does pop up on their schedule from time to time and is usually a sold-out show. So if you happen to be in the area, it's something you might watch for.
> (on a side note, I also saw the Labyrinth sing-along quote-along and it rocked!)
> Andra


Too fun, sort of like the Rocky Horror Picture Show but without the squirt guns....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love the digital guides!
> 
> I think I'm the only person on the board who has neither seen the movie or read the book (_The Princess Bride_). I may record it on Thursday....
> 
> Betsy


I've seen bits and pieces of the movie when my children were watching it on DVD, but I've never seen it all the way through. And I haven't read the book.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah ha!  We are twin/triplet sisters separated by birth!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah ha! We are twin/triplet sisters separated by birth!
> 
> Betsy


Who's our triplet?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy, Leslie, all I can say is INCONCEIVABLE!!!  I got this movie on VHS when it first came out and it was the first one I replaced with the DVD.  As you wish ... even if you don't watch it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie, I'm hanging my head in shame... 

I've bought the book, does that help redeem me?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie, I'm hanging my head in shame...
> 
> I've bought the book, does that help redeem me?
> 
> Betsy


When you know what "As you wish" means, you'll know that you were forgiven ahead of time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> When you know what "As you wish" means, you'll know that you were forgiven ahead of time.


Looking forward to it!

Betsy


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

One of my all time favorites! I have been through 2 paperback versions and was working on my third. Now I can have a Kindle version that will never wear out. Christmas came early!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought the paperback and never got around to reading it.  Then I got the Kindle version and read it (thankfully).  I'm giving the paperback as a Christmas present to my 13-year old stepgrandaughter.  She'll love it.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love the digital guides!
> 
> I think I'm the only person on the board who has neither seen the movie or read the book (_The Princess Bride_). I may record it on Thursday....
> 
> Betsy


Nope, not the only one.  I downloaded the sample, but its pretty useless. I'm going to watch the movie tomorrow to see if its something I might be interested in.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Nope, not the only one.  I downloaded the sample, but its pretty useless. I'm going to watch the movie tomorrow to see if its something I might be interested in.


I haven't read the book or seen the movie either. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, you poor, deprived people.  To me, it's just a perfect little gem of a movie.  Boy, that S. Morgenstern can sure write!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Oh, you poor, deprived people. To me, it's just a perfect little gem of a movie. Boy, that S. Morgenstern can sure write!


Yeah... about hats. And social satire of Florinian and Guilderian royalty. And all sorts of wonderful stuff that the "good parts" version leaves out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yeah... about hats. And social satire of Florinian and Guilderian royalty. And all sorts of wonderful stuff that the "good parts" version leaves out.


Those of us in the know ... 

Gotta thank you again for pushing me to read this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Those of us in the know ...
> 
> Gotta thank you again for pushing me to read this.


No thanks necessary. Turning people on to certain books or movies and thereby spreading the love for them is its own reward.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> No thanks necessary. Turning people on to certain books or movies and thereby spreading the love for them is its own reward.


Did we just get all sappy and maudlin here?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Did we just get all sappy and maudlin here?


Hahhhh... just human. I have to do it every so often or I forget how.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> No thanks necessary. Turning people on to certain books or movies and thereby spreading the love for them is its own reward.


We're going to start singing kumbaya any minute...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're going to start singing kumbaya any minute...


Awww, man, now Jim and I have to punch each other on the shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're going to start singing kumbaya any minute...


You get mad at me when I'm risque. You make fun of me when I'm tender. I just can win with you, can I, Betsy?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You get mad at me when I'm risque. You make fun of me when I'm tender. I just can win with you, can I, Betsy?


*LMAO...a catch 22, eh? *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It happens to be on TV right now. Bravo channel.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You get mad at me when I'm risque. You make fun of me when I'm tender. I just can win with you, can I, Betsy?


especially not when you make typos. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It happens to be on TV right now. Bravo channel.
> 
> Just thought I'd share


And repeated again at 11PM.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> especially not when you make typos.
> 
> Betsy


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

A friend has been trying to lend me this book for years.  I just one clicked the book and set the DVR for the 10:00 showing of the movie.


----------

